# Spokes and Tires for my 1918 Harley Motorcyke



## Michael Boyd (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi All........
I'm trying to finish my Harley Bicycle and I have a set of very nice wooden rims, beautiful hubs, so now I need to restore the wooden rims cosmetically and I have a few questions on how to proceed after that:
1. Where do I get the spokes and hardware from to lace it up.

2. The tires on it are 28 X 1 1/2, the Harley catalog for 1918 says they can be tires that are white or black with red sides. Can anyone direct me to a supplier.

3. Also, on attaching the tires to the wooden rim, what is the basic procedure, what glue do you use to glue them down, is there a how to article out there for this?

Thanks very much in advance, Mike


----------

